
Reduced diversity and altered composition of the gut microbiome in ME/CFS - manmal
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/27338587/
======
manmal
Sorry, full text here:
[http://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/...](http://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s40168-016-0171-4)

